# private tutoring



## followrivers

Hi guys, I used to teach English at an International school in Hong Kong but now I'm residing in Kobe and would like to do some part-time private English tutoring. Does anyone know of any good websites where you can find students in need of such tutoring/put out a tutoring ad? For example, I have heard of websites like FindATeacher . net but it appears that the student has to pay a fee to access your contact information, which would be kind of a hassle for the student (I know if I were a student I wouldn't pay money just to get contact info!) So what I'm wondering is, are there any websites out there similar to FindATeacher . net but a bit more relaxed, ie there aren't rules against posting your contact info (essentially, there's no "middle man" between you and the student)? Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Rube

So many views and nobody with an answer. Some info is better than no info I guess so here I go.

Not an English teacher but what I hear from my friends the FindATeacher site actually gives you a lot of contacts if you're willing to travel and live on a popular line. There are also plenty of notice boards that are open for the public, many people make little flyers and stick them up on their local notice board but they are removed after one week.


----------



## followrivers

thanks for the help, rube. i have put up a profile on findateacher but since the database for other teachers is all in japanese, i have no real sense of whether or not my profile/fees are appropriate with respect to what everyone else is charging. this is my first time advertising for private tutoring as well so i'm really not sure what is a reasonable price to charge. that's what i don't like about findateacher, the fact that you can't really see what other teachers are putting up. also i live quite far out of the way in a small town between osaka and kobe so that might also be contributing. findateacher is not working out for me. 

i wonder if there is a japanese version of craigslist or something? i can't believe with the amount of english teachers out there that this has only gotten one reply. help!


----------

